# electric question hookup



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all..If you have a O gauge engine with sounds[bell and whistle]
3 rail conventual mode with one slide button on the transformer to control them. Wired to controller as 2 outside rails common and inside rail power,is it o.k. to make outside rails power and inside rail common. Will it hurt the transformer. The first way only the bell will ring. the second the whistle will work. I been using a cw80 [which has separete buttons, Changed to ZW which has only one slide switch. probably should know the answer but can`t sort these peskie things out. I got Olsen manual and have about wore it out.

Any help appreciated,many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem that I can see, short of confusing yourself.

However, something wrong anyway as the ZW should activate the whistle with it's whistle control if everything is working correctly.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*whistle*

Thanks,Gunny-The whistle blows fine if I change the power to the outside rails. If I setup the right way[common to outside rail and power to the third[middle] rail] the bell works with the whistle switch[slide], I don`t care about the bell as the kids go crazy with the whistle.I just wondered if it would hurt anything with power on both outside rails and common on inside rail. I really like the ZW as it has already saved me from my first wreck with it. Like a doofus while setting it up I had both throttles half open and the main power switch closed. After a few adjustments,I turned on the main switch and man,did they take off. I grabbed both handles and closed them.Worked as I didn`t have to figger which way to shut down. The Kw one goes up,the other down.

What fun we have.About ready to put a string of cars on,have a good rest of the week,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

